# I need crate space advise...



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

We have a wire crate 18x24x21 high. We have a box that takes up less than 1/2 of the space. So Havee has a bit more than 1/2 of the crate. He's doing well with training, does everything outside. He can last longer now, but will have an occassional peeing accident if he drinks alot of water and/or we haven't been watching so diligently. He hasn't had a poop accident in a couple of weeks, and that was with my hubby(if you know what I mean by that).

The woman that comes in mid day when I work thinks he needs more space in his crate. He's 7.5 lbs. now and about a foot long from his neck back. 

What do you all think? I'm a little afraid to give him more. 

Jan


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Can he turn around in his crate? I think that's all the space they really need.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

DAJsMom said:


> Can he turn around in his crate? I think that's all the space they really need.


I agree. They say you should only give them enough space to turn around in especially if still potty training. Houston has the whole crate with no separator now but he is 5 months and potty trained. I just recently took the divider out.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Duncan still has the seperator in his crate,but he has never had an accident in it.Every week I move the seperator back little by little.He is 3 months and weighs about 6 lbs.He really doesn't move around in it,just lies down.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> We have a wire crate 18x24x21 high. We have a box that takes up less than 1/2 of the space.


 Your crate measurements are actually a little larger than the hard crates my dogs use, but I'm confused about the box comment. Do you have a litter box IN the crate? I wouldn't recommend that. The crate should be his bedroom.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Kimberly, sometimes people use a box in a large crate to shrink it's usable space until the puppy gets bigger. So I am thinking the crate's usable space is 18X12X21. If he is about 1 foot long, it does sound like he needs more space. 

Jan, does Havee have accidents in his crate? Is he left in his crate instead of a ex-pen when you are gone?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cheryl, I understand that people do that with larger crates if they have to leave a dog home alone for a long period of time, but that size of a crate is too small (in my opinion). A crate that size is good for sleeping and crate training, but you wouldn't put a box in a crate if you were doing true crate training.

At any rate, I think a much larger crate is needed if you are going to use a box, or a whole different method needs to be sought.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't think she is meaning a potty box. I think she means it's a small closed cardboard box, at teh back of the crate to make the space in the crate less. Rather than using a small crate for a puppy and then buying a larger one when they grow, some people will buy the larger crate and then just fill the back with a box, thus making it smaller. Am I making any sense? 



Havtahava said:


> Cheryl, I understand that people do that with larger crates if they have to leave a dog home alone for a long period of time, but that size of a crate is too small (in my opinion). A crate that size is good for sleeping and crate training, but you wouldn't put a box in a crate if you were doing true crate training.
> 
> At any rate, I think a much larger crate is needed if you are going to use a box, or a whole different method needs to be sought.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, then take the cardboard box out and give the boy some room!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm back from the weekend and I can comment on all your great advice!

The box I mentioned is a cardboard box to make the crate space smaller, not a litter box. He has more than 1/2 the size of the crate right now. He can turn around in it easily. All he does in it anyway is lay down or sit.

I was just afraid to give him the whole crate for fear that he will mess in it. He did mess in it once so I'm a bit leery to give him more space at this time. I feel that when he is totally trained than he'll get the whole crate. And I was wondering what you all thought about that. The woman that comes in at noon for him 3x/week said he needed the whole crate and she made me question myself. But I feel pretty confident now in my decision.

Lucky you Rita!!! I hope Havee follows Houston's lead!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How old is he and how long are you keeping him in there at a time? Your post almost sounds like you are leaving him in there most of the time.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

How long is he in the crate I used a crate on Yoda only at night at bed time he was never in his crate during the day. Yoda hates the crate when he first came to me and would have accidents in his once I stop using it he was fine Xpen are much better to me any ways, But now Yoda dont use any thing he sleeps with hubby and me If I go some where he gos with me very rarly do I leave yoda home alone he dont like it and neither do I . He is spoiled rotten And boy does he like going to grandparents because he knows he will be getting chicken or a hot dog


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Havee is 4 1/2 mos old and no, I'm not leaving him in his crate most of the time. You must have misunderstood what I wrote.
When I'm home and not working, which is 4 days a week, he's out of his crate until bedtime at night. Unless I have to run out and do errands. Then he's put in his crate for the short time that I'm gone.

The days that I work, He is more content in his crate until someone comes and takes him out to potty and play, mid day.
He seemed very frustrated in his expen--tearing the puppy pads from their holders, stepping in his mess and dragging it all over the pen. I tried cloth pads and he pulled those from their holders too. He doesn't say boo in his crate when he's there. After work we're in the yard playing or in the house with us.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

So you are saying that he spends 3 days/week in a crate for 8+ hours minus the time he is out with the lady. I agree that on those days that he needs more room--he needs an ex-pen.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Does anyone have any advice on how to make the expen work better for Havee? 

He shreds his paper puppy pads from the center so it's not from an edge near the holder that he starts. 

I bought washable pads and he pulls those away from the holder also.The pads become unuseable with what he does to them. So he ends up peeing and messing on the vinyl (eating his poop) and trapsing it all over the pen. There are puddles, etc. It's not a good situation. I've tried different brands of pads and they don't seem to work either. He just seems unhappy and frustrated in his pen.

He seems so content in his crate...I know it's a span of 3-4 hours, but he truely seems happier there. I'd love to give him more space.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Shredding potty pads isn't usually done out of frustration, but more of something to do. I just think 3-5 hours in a crate twice a day for three days a week doesn't sound like much fun for him. He's so young. He needs a lot of play, then rest, play, then rest time.

Have you thought about potty training him to a litter box? I'd also suggest that you leave a variety of toys for him to chew and play with when you are away.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

We always left plenty of toys and bully a stick also for him to play with in his pen--in his crate also. So there was plenty for him to do there. I thought of a litterbox, but I wonder what would keep him from playing with the shreds in there?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Nothing will keep him from playing with the litter. He's a puppy and he'll play with that too. It's just what puppies do when they are alone.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you...I appreciate your response.

Training is going well. He doesn't need to go out as much as before and he is giving us signals when he needs to go out. Since we've had him, pads haven't gone well, but he's great at going outside, rain or shine. It has definitely gotten easier!

I just can't be with him 24/7 like some people can with their dogs, and we just have to figure out what works best for him and our situation.

I agree with your comment about crate space. I'm just not ready to give him too much yet. He curls up and sleeps and has space to move around in when he wants to.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

as they get older it does seem to get easyer


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Logan just turned 7 months & we have started to let him stay out of his crate during the time we are at work, although hubby worries so he comes home about 3-4 hours after he leaves them, but they go and then about 2 hours later, I come home. He has not had an accident yet!! yahoo:whoo: and today I come home to find that hubby let them all have the run of the house but no accidents!! Yay. It just seems to be a matter of time for all pups.
Laurie


----------

